# Serpentine Wall??????????



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

Anyone ever fish from there at night? Was thinking about it wondering if anyone ever has any luck for cats there?


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Should be great fishing, just leave your wallet at home and carry a loaded Nine, and all will be well..............


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

agreed, the fish will bite there, and some very good ones too, but i wouldn't go at night without a sidearm or some very large friends


----------



## kyfisherman (Jun 14, 2005)

i tied up to one of the icebreakers one afternoon and had the best day in my life. Caught about 100 LBS of cats, one 30+ in the middle of the afternoon. 

I have not had any luck since that day. i only fished it a few times.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

I was down there with my family on Sunday. there were two guys catching catfish, using bluegill as bait.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

The Cincinnati Cops will run you off if you set up there and are there after 11:00. I've been told to leave several times just while walking down there after a Reds game or a Cyclones game. Typical Cincinnati- their single most valuable resource (the river front) and they screw it up for its citizens by running people out. At least that's how it used to be- haven't been down there in a long time. 

Up from there is a very good spot if you're in a boat...

UFM82


----------



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

Well that just blows goats for quarters on a sunday afternoon in the park. I am shore bound UFM.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

having met and fished with ufm i can understand why the constables would run HIM off!


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I Imagine the Cincy PD runs folks off to keep from filling out Mugging Reports later on..............The 'Natti is getting to be a dangerous place.......its too bad...........


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I've caught cats at the ice breakers too, from kayak.
Cast deep diving cranks or rattle traps upstream along edge of ice breakers, I caught some nice blues that way, middle of the summer last year.
LMJ


----------

